

UK to allow driverless cars on public roads in January - instakill
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-28551069#TWEET1197042

======
dfxm12
_Earlier this month, the FBI warned that driverless cars could be used as
lethal weapons_

Is this the big hold up in testing driverless cars? Human-driven cars can be
used as lethal weapons too. In fact, humans can turn many mundane things into
lethal weapons.

